

Startup Heroku (YC W08) Now Hosting 40,000+ Apps - hshah
http://gigaom.com/2009/11/23/the-state-of-cloud-startup-heroku-now-hosting-40000-apps/

======
callmeed
Perhaps this isn't the best place to say this, but since Heroku is a YC
company, maybe someone is listening:

I _want_ to use Heroku for some upcoming projects, however they require the
uploading of high-res images. Every time I've tested things on their free
plan:

\- Uploads over 5mb cause errors 50% of the time

\- Some ImageMagick functions don't seem to be available

Are these limitations that paying plans don't experience? Or are my needs
simply out of the scope of Heroku's target market?

I want to give you my money :) ... (BTW, congrats on all the growth)

~~~
jot
I use direct uploads to S3 to get around this. It works much better as a long
term solution and you can easily do image processing somewhere else in the
background.

~~~
callmeed
Right, but doesn't this effectively double or triple your bandwidth usage on
S3? (since you're uploading, downloading, then re-uploading)

~~~
jamesheroku
Transfer between S3 and your Heroku app (which lives inside EC2) is free.

------
quickpost
Does anyone know who did the artwork for the site? It's beautiful stuff.

Example: <http://heroku.com/pricing#ronin-1>

------
mark_l_watson
I'm writing an article for DevX as we speak for Heroku deployments.

I think that Heroku is a good alternative for some applications where saving
money by managing your own EC2s is offset by decreased development and admin
costs. I'm also writing about Heroku deployments that use remote CouchDB or
MongoDB services.

~~~
jamesheroku
We've seen a ton of Couch and Mongo apps lately - works very well with Heroku.
Check out <http://www.mongohq.com>.

------
csallen
Congrats Heroku. We've been building our app on Heroku for a few months now,
and it's been a great experience. Seems like we bug oren@heroku.com almost
every day, and his responses are always quick and helpful. Keep up the good
work and the great customer service!

------
asdf333
Are they still supporting the herokugarden editor? That thing was awesome
since designers could get started w/o installing anything at all.

Feels like they are no longer supporting that. Is that right?

~~~
jamesheroku
Correct, the editor is no longer supported. We hope to bring it back sometime
in the future.

~~~
xavi
Now that will be specially interesting for people that want to develop using
Chrome OS computers.

------
freetard
Any idea how many paying clients they have? I know they offer a fremium (which
is good).

------
woid
congrats!

